

Strategies for Increasing Profitability - allsop8184
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6657676-stop-obsessing-over-revenue-3-proven-strategies-for-increasing-profitability

======
markdunkley
So many of the clients I work with in ecommerce get their knickers in a twist
about profit per order, glad to see that this is getting some attention. It's
also probably in the top 5 reasons why people abandon their ecommerce ideas in
the first place.

~~~
spiredigital
Yep! If businesses would worry less about the cost of providing world-class
support and do a better job of testing to identify the most profitable price
points then everyone wins - customers and business owner.

------
stephengillie
Knowing the pricing for your industry is very, very important. Most consumers
use price as a proxy for value, and perceive an expensive product as more
valuable than a less expensive alternative.

------
James_Henry2
Very nice

